# IPv6 Connectivity Limited



## canadienmec (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a frustratingly slow wireless internet connection regardless of the signal strength.

My status reads:
IPv4 Connectivity: Internet
IPv6 Connectivity: Limited

I read that IPv6 isn't always necessary so I tried disabling it, but that seemed to make no difference.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Funkytown
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : residential.fw

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : residential.fw
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-5C-1F-B5-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4061:4ae:b85c:b8f1%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June-23-10 9:30:26
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : June-26-10 9:30:26
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : columbia.edu
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-FB-A7-9D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : residential.fw
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.residential.fw
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.columbia.edu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## tarekch (Jun 23, 2010)

your internet connection has nothing to do with ipv6. the slow connection speed is related to some other factors (some hidden download or update on your pc or from the ISP itself). as long as ipv5 is working and says "internet" then everything is fine connectivity wise. ipv6 is still new and not yet supprted by many networks.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Have you tried recycling the router and modem??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perfectly normal in many cases, IPv6 isn't in general use yet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With a test such as speedtest.net or Speakeasy, what do you get with your wireless connection? What do you get with an ethernet connection? What should you be getting (what level of service do you have)?


----------



## canadienmec (Jun 23, 2010)

Results from speedtest.net on a wireless connection: http://www.speedtest.net/result/859368680.png

I have fastweb as a provider, but I know that isn't the issue, because my roommates do not the same problems. I've tried recycling the router, but nothing. I'm not sure where to look for any hidden downloads or updates. I've currently turned off the windows updater. I'm simply at a loss.


----------

